# Hacer un deslizador



## Æ× (Abr 15, 2008)

Quiero hacer un deslizador, a unos 5 cm del suelo sería suficiente, como lo podría hacer...? 

Necesito cualquier ayuda.. Gracias..


----------



## nachowb (Abr 15, 2008)

Hola, si queres hacer un deslizador que funcione libremente (sin guias, vias), vas a necesitar motores de tipo helice como los que se utilizan en los pequeños helicopteros a radiocontrol, el asunto de la construcción del aparato vas a tener que decidirlo vos en base a razonamiento y varias pruebas. Pero por mi parte creo que el más optimo resultado lo vas a obtener utilizando guias para su movimiento, es decir, que funcione sobre vias, como tren, pero "levitando" sobre ellas, para esto, tu robot debe contar con bobinas superconductoras en la base para que generen campos magnéticos intensos y se separe de las guias metalicas, asi, se tendrían velocidades más altas y solo limitadas por la fricción del aire. No es tanta la distancia al suelo que podria obtener el aparato por mas bobinas superconductoras porque llega un punto en que el campo magnético se hace tan intenso que desaparece la superconductividad, pero para lo que necesitas (5 cm) va a alcanzar más que bien, solo tenes que hacer algunos calculos y dedicarte al asunto... Espero haberte sido de ayuda. Saludos.


----------



## Æ× (Abr 15, 2008)

Bueno yo pensaba a manera de helicoptero pero a menor potencia para que tan solo se levante y no vuele.. no se si eso se podría hacer...? y si con esos motores de tipo helice lo podria hacer..? 
Alguien no tiene una idea de como levantarlo del suelo pero mediante aire, no por magnetismo..
Muchas gracias por su ayuda..


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 15, 2008)

Se podria hacer algo asi

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aerodeslizador


----------



## Æ× (Abr 16, 2008)

Exactamente... lo que quiero es un Aerodeslizador... No se aún como lo podría levantar del suelo...
Con motores normales de CC será que lo puedo hacer...? o alguien que tenga una idea..?


----------



## Leon Elec (Abr 16, 2008)

Lo puedes hacer, pero te conviene usar un rotor de helicóptero (como te aconsejaron antes) ya que este, lo que hace, no levanta al aparato por aire, si no, por generar sustentación, de esta manera, consigues que un motor no sea tan potente para hacer este trabajo.


----------



## Manonline (Abr 16, 2008)

el problema del rotor de helicoptero es el giro descontrolado que se produce por la fuerza opuesta qe generan las helices...

xq no pones varios sopladores de hojas inflando constantemente un globo con varias salidas de aire apuntando al suelo?

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Æ× (Abr 16, 2008)

No tengo muy claro eso de inflar un globo con salidas de aire apuntando al suelo...?
Si me podrías ampliar mas esa idea....?
Y cabe aclarar que quiero un aerodeslizador pero en pequeña escala... digamos a escala muy pequeña... como de juguete mas o menos...
Muchas gracias por su ayuda..


----------



## Manonline (Abr 16, 2008)

Si ves las fotos de los aerodeslizadores del post de Fogonazo, vas a ver que abajo de la plataforma hay un especie de colchoneta de aire... Bueno... esta tiene abajo una cantidad de perforaciones qe permite qe el aire salga a presion en direccion al suelo. Entonces si la fuerza del aire es mayor al peso del artefacto en si, se va a elevar del suelo...

Es el mismo principio que el tejo de mesa... Ese juego que consiste en pegarle a un disco que flota en la mesa... Fijate que la mesa tiene miles de agujeritos por donde sale aire.

El problema es que si es muy pequeño el deslizador, vas a tener MUCHA inestabilidad... mientras mas superficie tenga el deslizador, mas estable sera.

Para hacer el mecanismo de inflado podes usar motores de CC con helices adosadas al eje. Sino podes usar esos ventiladores a pilas que se venden por la calle y a estos hacerles un conducto que dirija el aire hacia la colchoneta.

Insisto con lo de la fuerza de las helices... si es muy pequeño el deslizador, aunque el eje del motor este horizontalmente, es probable que se vuelque. Podrias poner dos motores girando uno en un sentido, y otro en el otro asi se contrarresta la fuerza.

espero qe te haya sido de utilidad,
mano.


----------



## Æ× (Abr 16, 2008)

Pense en hacerlo con cuatro motores, un modelo cuadrado donde haya un motor o ventilador en cada esquina, creo que asi se podría hacer mas estable...
Y ese colchon de aire debe ser todo cerrado con agujeros...? porque lei que debe ser como falda o algo así... 
No tienen algun grafico detallado de ese colchon de aire para entenderlo mejor...?


----------



## Manonline (Abr 18, 2008)

tal vez asi lo entiendas mejor...

conoces los colchones inflables? para pileta o de camping?

bueno... imaginate eso con agujeros del lado de abajo y en la parte de arriba donde te acostas, uno o varios infladores qe lo inflen al mismo tiempo... al ser chicos los agujeros, la presion de aire es alta y entoncess "levitaria" un poco y se deslizaria... despues para la direccion le podes poner un ventilador apuntando para atras con un timon que direccione el aire.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Æ× (Abr 27, 2008)

Muchas gracias....
Voy a poner a experimentar estas teorias para ver si funciona...
Gracias por su ayuda..
La ultima duda que tengo es que motor de cc y pequeño seria lo suficiente rapido para esto...?


----------



## Manonline (Abr 27, 2008)

podrias probar con los motores de autitos de juguete... todo el mundo tiene uno de esos, seguro qe conseguis uno gratis..


----------



## Æ× (Abr 28, 2008)

Y como les adapto las aspas o helices para que genere viento...? Solo vienen con una pequeña rueda dentada y a estos como les pongo ese tipo de aspas que generen la suficiente presion de aire...?


----------



## Manonline (Abr 28, 2008)

imaginacion... jajaja


----------



## husungg (Jun 3, 2009)

lo que nesesitas es una tabla rigida pero no mui pesada de aprox. 120 de diametro, un soplador el que se utilisa para soplar las hojas secas del gardin y bas aperforar la tabla esactamente en el sentro para que conectes tu soplador i nesesitas  un plastico resistente de aprox.160 de diametro ;tienes que forrar la tabla de un lado con el plastico dejando un espasio entre la tabla y el plastico  de aproximadamente 5cm.que es lo que se llenaria de aire y esactamente en el sentro del plastico ases un augero de 50cm de diametro que sera por donde saldra el aire y eso es todo espero y te aya servido


----------



## cesartm (Jun 3, 2009)

Que tal metida la voquilla de un globo o condon dentro del orificio de un CD, ahi tienes tu overcraft o dezlizador.


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 3, 2009)

Si hacés una de estas, oficialmente sos dios:







   




Ahora, volviendo a la realidad, mirate esta página: http://www.sdss.jhu.edu/~tamas/bolts/hovercraft.html

Detallan cómo hacer este aerodeslizador a radiocontrol:








Salu2!


----------



## karl (Jun 5, 2009)

Drix me gano, te iba a sugerir básicamente lo mismo.
Hay algunos instructables que dicen como hacer un "hovercraft" para personas, usando (sorprendentemente), una sopladora de hojas como fuente de presión para el deslizador, por lo que creo que uno mini puede hacerse con un ventilador de mano en la misma función.


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 6, 2009)

Los ventiladores tienen caudal, pero no tienen presión. Lo que se buscá acá es tener un caudal moderado, pero con una buena presión.

Yo supongo que un motor más o menos potente (un brushless de lectora de CD sería excelente prueba) y una hélice de avión RC serviría bien de "soplador".


Es definitivamente interesante hacer uno de estos.
Yo tenía un par de palas de avioncitos.. tendría que acordarme dónde las dejé para poder hacer algunas pruebas


----------



## karl (Jun 8, 2009)

la presión requerida es proporcional al tamaño del aparato y el peso que debe soportar, el caudal lo usan para controlar la altura de vuelo, entre mas caudal mejor altura y pueden pasar sobre cosas mas grandes.

Vi uno que usaba una base de poliestireno (de las que usan para poner la carne) como cuerpo, y una helice hecha con una taza termica recortada, que era movida por un motor de los de CDs


----------



## ivanel93 (Mar 28, 2011)

oye bro y en este caso que tipo de bolsa o plastico se usaria para las faldas ? ( los costados) y como seria ese diseño puesto que en la pagina que pones de refrencia no dice como haverlo???


----------



## sukyshyro (Sep 7, 2011)

ivanel93 dijo:


> oye bro y en este caso que tipo de bolsa o plastico se usaria para las faldas ? ( los costados) y como seria ese diseño puesto que en la pagina que pones de refrencia no dice como haverlo???



yo tambien busco como hacer un juguete como este para mi prinito y tengo la misma duda que tipo de plastico usar y como darle la forma correcta


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2011)

sukyshyro dijo:


> yo tambien busco como hacer un juguete como este para mi prinito y tengo la misma duda que tipo de plastico usar y como darle la forma correcta



*Poliestireno* expandido o *polipropileno* expandido.
Nombre comerciales Foam y Telgopor


----------



## sukyshyro (Sep 8, 2011)

gracias fogonazo aveces no saber sobre un material nos bota todo el entusiasmo


----------



## sjuan (Sep 8, 2011)

no se cual sera este material pero sin duda el tipo lo maneja muy bien

http://robocraft.ru/blog/mechanics/583.html


----------



## sukyshyro (Sep 9, 2011)

Estaría genial poder producirse uno todos los soportes que necesite y otros artilugios... bueno punto aparte quiero aprovechar y agradecer toda la ayuda que me puedan brindar como ya dije quiero hacer un aero deslizable no pretendo que sea a control remoto (aun no) pero quiero que levite osea que se levante para que el niño solo le tenga que dar un empujoncito para que se deslice y juegue con el quise copiar el ventilador de una secadora de pelo use el motor vibrador de un viper la helices las hice de una pata de mueble y uso una batería de celular porque es recargable y pongo una foto para que vean como me quedo lo malo en que casi no tira aire serán mas eficientes los que tienen hélice que los que son de este tipo? o lo he construido mal que me pueden decir


----------



## tatatira (Sep 9, 2011)

Un amigo hizo una vez un hovecraft con motores de aeromodelismo...investiga como funcionan esos y comenza a adaptar lo que vos tenias pensado para tu proyecto


----------



## sador (Sep 10, 2011)

hola amigo.

no se si te servira de algo,pero para la "falda" te recomeno que uses alun tipo de lona,pero para que funciones bien,deberias hacerla en 4 tramos ( 1 por lado ) cortar las esqunas en forma de s y coserlas o pegarlas,asi,lograras una buena doblez y que pierda por debaj la minima cantdad de aire posible,espero averte ayudado y en cuanto lo encuentre,te paso el link de uno que izo uno overcraft redondo y pequeño a modo de monopatin,podia levantarlo a el,pero como careca de tmon o empuje,solo se sobstentaba en el aire sin desplazarse y con poca establidad suerte y un saludo.


----------



## sukyshyro (Sep 18, 2011)

Primero quiero pedir disculpas a todos los qe quisieron ayudarme me ausente por motivos de trabajo y deseccion investigue sobre los aviones para aeromodelismo pero aqui no venden nada de eso consegui un ventilador de compu de 12v lo hice funcionar con una pila de 9v y dos de 1.5 pero el aire que tira no es muy fuerte es bastante 'fresco' pero no es suficiente ni para levantar un plato descechable de polietireno se pueden conseguir baterias de autos de control remoto pero son de 6v la cuales son muy pesadas nescesito un ventilador mas fuerte para hacer este proyecto los que lo han hecho por que no muestran su logros?  saludos a todos parece que hasta aqui llego yo


----------

